# Fly Fishing Film Tour - Saint Arnold Brewing Co - April 17



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am looking forward to this event and wanted to put the word out. Fishing movies, beer, and BSing with fellow fisherman - it doesn't get much better than that. Tickets are $25 and a portion of the ticket price will benefit HOW.

http://www.saintarnold.com/news/index.html#flyfishing

http://www.flyfilmtour.com/


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I've got my ticket. It's a great time and not just for fly fisherman. Bring a buddy that doesn't flyfish and introduce them to something new and different.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Totally agree - first year I went with just my brother. Then the next year another friend joined us. This year, we have a group of 6 going. It's an event. Plus, you get to see everyone from the community there.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Just picked up two tickets. See ya there!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

The Texas Fly Fishers gave away ten tickets at our last meeting. We'll be there (St Arnold's) in force. I'll be bringing a table too. Cant spill the beer! Come by and asks us about this year's auction. We have easily $ 5,000.00+ in fly tying equipment, materials, books, and memorabilia up for grabs. One of our Original members left us quite a legacy. You won't believe your eyes! I'll put up an announcement of the items here in a week or so. I have a group coming over to help catalog everything. There is just too much to handle by myself.


----------

